# My new HLA Snow Wing



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Picked up the wing about 3 weeks ago and finally got around to hooking it up last night.
Can't wait for it to snow now!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What knd of wing is that
I like it


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Never mind but how much was that


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

It's a 3200 series Snow Wing made by Horst Welding (HLA). This one is a 6' box that opens to a 11' straight blade. The wings are fully adjustable 180deg so you can make any shape you want between forward box and back box.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

$6500 tymusic


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks great! Good luck this winter


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

nice touch duplicating the Deere font in your logo....good luck this year !
Steve


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very pretty, keep us updated. 

I've been thinking about one eventually.

Looks great.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks good! I hope to take delivery of mine next month. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Horst does make a nice product....looks good, congrats!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

TheRealBuzz;1310938 said:


> $6500 tymusic


Really?!! That's all?!!


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually the sale price was 6750 and of course I then had to pay the tax man.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That is really nice.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to think twice with that logo! Good looking machine!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just saw an ad you have out. Didnt realize you were that close to me
Good luck this winter. Im in Cobourg.

Really nice setup. You should meet up at one of the gtg's some time.
Alot of guys from the area talk on the Canadian Weather Thread
Cya around.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks MIDTOWN. I'll check it out.

And good luck to all this season.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

i saw my first one in person the other day looks like a great unit. the price was a little shocking your model here was 10,200 and the 8' was 11,100. I'm very interested to see how it works for you.


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

horst has some very nice products. Nice match to your Deere. That is the perfect size.Thumbs Up


----------



## thatstherule (Mar 24, 2015)

If you are looking for an HLA, I have three for sale. 2 - SB3200W914 and 1 - SB4200W1218.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pics and how much plz?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

thatstherule;2015693 said:


> If you are looking for an HLA, I have three for sale. 2 - SB3200W914 and 1 - SB4200W1218.


Very interested. Got any pics and how about a price?


----------



## thatstherule (Mar 24, 2015)

Good Morning -

Here are links to their listings on Craigslist:

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/5098894941.html

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/5098870759.html


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I sent you an email with my #. Give me a call when you have a chance.

Thanks


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

What coupler is on the 1218?


----------



## thatstherule (Mar 24, 2015)

Because the term 'coupler' may be used in many different ways, I've attached pictures of all points of connection / 'coupling' - mechanical, hydraulic and electrical.

Standard skid quick connect
Standard ISO hydraulic male/female flush connects
8-Pin electrical. (Can be changed easily for about $175)


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey fellas, what size would you recommend for Deere 326 D skid loader? Are they ok on gravel parking lots too? Thank you!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd put an 8-13 on a 326. Look into the Live Edge option. It's expensive, but if you're putting it on seasonal lots or lots that are a flat price per salt application, it will pay for it's self in 2 good seasons.

Take a look at Metal Pless. We have an HLA 8-13 on a NHL175, and just put a 6-11 on a Bobcat Toolcat and my money will be going to Metal Pless from now on.

No issues on gravel with ours.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

John_DeereGreen;2094583 said:


> I'd put an 8-13 on a 326. Look into the Live Edge option. It's expensive, but if you're putting it on seasonal lots or lots that are a flat price per salt application, it will pay for it's self in 2 good seasons.
> 
> Take a look at Metal Pless. We have an HLA 8-13 on a NHL175, and just put a 6-11 on a Bobcat Toolcat and my money will be going to Metal Pless from now on.
> 
> No issues on gravel with ours.


Well that was my next question, how much more is the metal pless? Have you had a lot of experience with metal pless? What makes them better?


----------

